# Auntie kwisti been a bad bad dirl



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

But we lub you for it bery muchley we got a spechial man come daytime not our postie but some ober man who bought us a partzel fwom joist and our amerwican fwiends the gween chis and we very happy chiuahuas

I show you what it sayz









First you did a comfy









Den you cwimb in









Den you bery nice and yet daisy gets in coz she sad daytime









Den you wear it yike a hat


















Den if you called yotus you get in too









Den you batch each ober up coz is fun to do dis if you a cheewarwar yarrr









Fank oo so mutch kwisti and the chis and mr miles man we bery lucky to hab you as a fwiend and wealy wealy lub it mummy said if we good we get it in our cwate at da bed time


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWWW! So Cute! Kristi is the greatest. Love it. Daisy looks like a FOX in one of the pics! Darling!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol ita coz she had a face lift whilst she was in their hahaha


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Those two girls are the cutest cheewarwars ever!  What a total sweetie Kristi is!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww so so cute


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kristi is the best! What an awesome pressie for the girls!! They look like they are really loving it!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahahha to cute, love your girlies x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the way they both share,bless them


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks veryone kristi is very very sweet

The girls are stupid they make me laugh everyday with their antics they really adore each other and look out for each other and daisy tells lotus off when I do hahaha and after a bath they check the otherone isn't too traumatised by the situation

They always share rarely have spats unless chews are involved they really are best buddies they make me go all slushy talking about them!!

Everyone needs a daisy and a lotus if you could meet them (Rachel and Louise are well lucky although Louise saw them sleep :roll you'd be honoured they are such sweeties and very quirky


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwwwhhh! I had already ordered it when you said you liked the realistic leopard colored one on someone else's post but I figured animal print would suit the girls  The other stuffies is going out this week


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg I about died reading the titles and seeing their pics! That is too cute! lol They are so cute I love the "wearing it like a hat" photo OMG! Give that little cutie a hug for me seriously! That's too cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love when they look up at you....so adorable..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi I love it it matches everything to a t intact I prefer it to the normal animal print!! It's gorgeous I just did the school run and found lotus curled up in a ball in it awwww 



Awww I will kerri she licks you back and she would she licked some random who knocked on the door today lol

Thanks moni if I click my fingers and call them they look where my hand is haha lotus also follows food (shame shes so shy shes so focussed!!)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Your girls are such cuties!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Jessie I'm a little bias but I think so too


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Awww how sweet is that! What is that thing though? it's awesome!
I love the color! and look at those sweet faces!
Kristi rocks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brooke you're so funny it's a 3 in 1 bed your boys need one


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

aww what cuties, bless them


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Brooke you're so funny it's a 3 in 1 bed your boys need one


I'm a bobblehead lately, Is that one of those snuggle sack things? or is it different? You are correct whatever that is I need it bwaa ha ha ha ha.
Kristi where did you get it?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol bobble head

Yeah it's a snuggle sack, come bed come crate matt they're great!! The leopard print would suit you do much!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww, such a nice Auntie Kristi  They look like they are totally in love! That's my favorite pattern of them.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

They are they think it's fab!!! We love it can't get them here!! Stoopid england


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Kristi that was so sweet!


----------

